# Stolen Polaris RZR - Conroe, TX



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just passing on the info.. please call the number at the bottom if you know anything!

----------------------------------


Saturday afternoon someone walked up to my parents garage, (with my wife and mother outside) and stole their 2009 red rzr. 

My wife chased the guy but lost him about a mile and a half away from the house. The cops looked for a while but couldn’t find anything. 

The RZR has a roof with radio and light bar, lock in ride rear box and front and rear bumpers. Its sitting on SS chrome and black wheels and bighorns. Its lifted and i've added a bar behind the seats for aftermarket belts. 

I've also fabed up some support brackets for the receiver hitch. 

The front sway bar is also disconnected and zip tied up. 

Anyway, if anyone happens to see it or something, im offering a $1000.00 bucks to get it back or to just find the punk that got it.


We live outside of Conroe. I'll get a picture or two up shortly. 

Thanks 

Richard 
936-788-4733


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Man that is getting to close to my house. I don't live to far from Conroe I will keep an eye put for it, things tend to turn up in the woods like my neighbors 4 wheeler did. I know they do a lot of riding on the San jac river on the east side of 45 might check there. If you can post a pic of it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll post the pic as soon as I get it..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez they're getting brave to do it when someone is there. I hope they find it...and the guy who took it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the best pic he could find right now... If he gets a better one, I will post it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that ....it's probably a good thing that your wife didn't catch him. Anyone that will steal a wheeler with someone home is desperate and dangerous.

I hope he get's caught.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

That sucks bud. Hope you find it. Ins?


----------



## RaineMaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news. I had my bike stolen a couple years ago. I left at 4:00am to Pu my truck for work and came back 30 min later and they snagged it out of my half ton. I put a $500 reward in the paper and a guy who was an accomplice realized he got nothing out if helping steel the bike so he phoned and told on the other guy for the $500. Went and picked the bike up myself and all the things that needed repair were fixed so keep your hopes up things can happen.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so they stole it, fixed it, and you got it back? haha... Nice!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

RaineMaker said:


> Sorry to hear your news. I had my bike stolen a couple years ago. I left at 4:00am to Pu my truck for work and came back 30 min later and they snagged it out of my half ton. I put a $500 reward in the paper and a guy who was an accomplice realized he got nothing out if helping steel the bike so he phoned and told on the other guy for the $500. Went and picked the bike up myself and all the things that needed repair were fixed so keep your hopes up things can happen.


LOL! That's funny right there... 

I'm sure this RZR is already in pieces somewhere by now... But you never know... I dont think they had insurance... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lwheath (Mar 12, 2011)

so they drove it away or did they trailer it away? 
**** that is BOLD either way
hope ya get the sucker and take him for a ride


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

you gotta have insurance on this quads, for my 2010 brute force 750 and 2007 polaris outlaw 90 only $41 a month with geico, would have been only $29 for the brute by itself but decided too add the outlaw, that way I have piece of mind you know


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

we are tryn to go to general sams on the 16th ill keep an eye out


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

That is gonna be the best places to look is at the parks. Went to the splendor park yesterday but only saw a white one. Anything that really makes it stand out from the rest?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i have a good friend that works for Harris County Sheriff's office in Houston, Tx. We have been talking about the parks and etc out in Crosby, Tx where everyone rides. The Sheriffs are starting to crack down out there. My buddy who works there says there starting a division and i dont know what there naming it or even if its got a name lol but there going to be on 4 wheelers them selfs. He says there going to be checking for underage drinking, littering, rules that are based on passengers and especially he says they are going to be checking VIN NUMBERS on everything. My buddy said they are even going to be patrolling in the parks parking lot. Oh yeah on top that, a friend of my mine works at walmart in Crosby, Tx. She calls me one day to see where i was cause there was someone at Walmart that got his truck, trailer and 4 wheeler stolen right out of walmart parking lot. The owner of all that says he just went in to buy some beer and was out in like 5 mins. It all was gone when he got out and believe it or not he was from the Conroe area. I dont know but this is getting crazy out here and making it difficult for future riding. Just thought i should share this but i will be keeping an eye out for you bro!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> That is gonna be the best places to look is at the parks. Went to the splendor park yesterday but only saw a white one. Anything that really makes it stand out from the rest?


Only thing that I notice is the light bar on top.. I haven't seen a whole lot of them with that on it...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Well i have a good friend that works for Harris County Sheriff's office in Houston, Tx. We have been talking about the parks and etc out in Crosby, Tx where everyone rides. The Sheriffs are starting to crack down out there. My buddy who works there says there starting a division and i dont know what there naming it or even if its got a name lol but there going to be on 4 wheelers them selfs. He says there going to be checking for underage drinking, littering, rules that are based on passengers and especially he says they are going to be checking VIN NUMBERS on everything. My buddy said they are even going to be patrolling in the parks parking lot. Oh yeah on top that, a friend of my mine works at walmart in Crosby, Tx. She calls me one day to see where i was cause there was someone at Walmart that got his truck, trailer and 4 wheeler stolen right out of walmart parking lot. The owner of all that says he just went in to buy some beer and was out in like 5 mins. It all was gone when he got out and believe it or not he was from the Conroe area. I dont know but this is getting crazy out here and making it difficult for future riding. Just thought i should share this but i will be keeping an eye out for you bro!!!


Thats crazy! it would be nice to have police out there patroling and keeping the idiots under control... sometiimes it gets too outta hand..


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah it would be nice to calm things down but you know if it wasnt from people doing stupid stuff out there.


----------

